# What is commercial?



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd say 'commercial' is where the public is usually encountered. Retail, restuarants, gas stations, hospitals, etc.

"Industrial" is more employee-only places like factories, manufacturing plants, etc.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I'd say 'commercial' is where the public is usually encountered. Retail, restuarants, gas stations, hospitals, etc.
> 
> "Industrial" is more employee-only places like factories, manufacturing plants, etc.


That is about what I was thinking, well said. 

Any other opionions out there different?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Zog said:


> ............Any other opionions out there different?



Peter D is still a hack. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Peter D is still a hack. :whistling2::laughing:


:sleep1:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

I agree with 480's thoughts about commercial.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I'd say 'commercial' is where the public is usually encountered. Retail, restuarants, gas stations, hospitals, etc.
> 
> "Industrial" is more employee-only places like factories, manufacturing plants, etc.


Plenty of office buildings that have absolutely no public access, guards at the entrances and employees only.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Plenty of office buildings that have absolutely no public access, guards at the entrances and employees only.


Your splitting hairs.. how about the phrase.. "in general"


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> Your splitting hairs.. how about the phrase.. "in general"


Splitting hairs gives me twice as much hair! I could use every last follical.:jester:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I tend to think of warehouses as commercial. 
I've always thought of hospitals as both. The part the public sees is commercial and the guts are industrial.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Splitting hairs gives me twice as much hair! I could use every last follical.:jester:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

drsparky said:


> Splitting hairs gives me twice as much hair! I could use every last follical.:jester:



What is 'hair'?


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> What is 'hair'?


That stuff on your back.:jester:


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Plenty of office buildings that have absolutely no public access, guards at the entrances and employees only.


Remove the guards at the office buildings, and see what happens. 

Remove the guards at industrial sites, and count how many people get hurt and killed.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

It is all about what the engineer specifies in materials and methods. I like the idea of the way a lot of places are going, light/heavy construction. As stated already there are buildings that may have public access to a lower floor(s) and others that are restricted but are still basically commercial environments along with lighter construction materials and methods of installation. Hospitals are a mix of both light and heavy, medical gas tank farms, generation plant for both steam/power/water and wastewater treatment. I had a job referral a few years ago and was told it was a commercial building just coming out of the ground. Got to the site and there is a huge sign saying first phase of a three phase project to build one of the largest plastic injection mold plants in the country. Go figure.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> That stuff on your back.:jester:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I'd say 'commercial' is where the public is usually encountered. Retail, restuarants, gas stations, hospitals, etc.
> 
> "Industrial" is more employee-only places like factories, manufacturing plants, etc.



I agree with this but I think Hospital work is in a category by itself.

And How about School work? Slightly different then your "typical" commercial job.

The same for High Rise work as well.

Interesting topic.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> That stuff on your back.:jester:



I thought it was in my nose.



And in my ears.



















And around my................. well, never mind.








.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> I agree with 480's thoughts about commercial.


 
2nd, good example


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Working hotel rooms/high rise apartment units might not be that different from residential, NEC, state, municipal, local etc, may require different standards. 

Though there's not much difference in electrical skill sets in working with an occupant owned single dwelling within a multi-dwelling structure vs corporate owned.

Even if you've got a lot of experience, if you're only used to dealing with "them HOs" you'll have hard time working the business side of things if you're working for a property manager who owns dozens of complexes. 

If they're housing authority stuff, then it gets even more complicated on business office end.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I tend to view industrial as a production environment where things are being made or processed. Commercial I see as places where people goto work, have offices, conduct business, store things.


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

I look at Commercial as Office building and store/public area's and industrial warehouses, Hospitals and Manufacturing type places i consider poco as part of this too. but that is my opinion


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the input, I think I had the right idea when I started this thread and feel more certian now.


----------

